# Where can I buy Highchair/baby stuff Algarve



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All

I am looking to buy a highchair and some baby stuff. Can anyone tell me where I can purchase these items at a reasonable price! I thought when I am out this month I can check out Continente at Guia but is there anywhere else any one can recommend.

I have rented there items in the past but now with more holidays planned and more grandchildren cheaper to buy. Also we are bringing a van load of stuff out in September so if its cheaper to buy here will take stuff out.

Your insight as always appreciated.


----------

